# Rhom ID



## flagtail (Aug 7, 2005)

Hello....new here.....looking for help with ID....thanks in advance.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

welcome to p-fury

nice rhom


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Cool little serra but its hard to tell exactly what your fish is at that size. Grow him out some more and repost for a better ID.

Welcome to P-Fury


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

It could be a S. rhombeus but it's a little bit too small for a proper ID I think


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i think its a rhom


----------



## flagtail (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome....and the info.......what would I be looking for, and at what size, in order to tell it was a Black......or even what type of black.....cheers


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

flagtail said:


> Thanks for the welcome....and the info.......what would I be looking for, and at what size, in order to tell it was a Black......or even what type of black.....cheers
> [snapback]1155131[/snapback]​


It's definitely a serrasalmus. Give it a few months, till it reaches about 4" then post a new pic.

It looks a lot like my sanchezi at 2".


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

From the pic I go with Irritans or rhom, but definately let it grow out some.


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm gonna have to agree with everyone, let it grow out a little while. And I also agree with SAM, it does look like a s. Sanchezi. I have 2 myself. If they start to show red around they're gill covers then you might have a sanchezi. I practically posted the same pic of what I thought was a rhom but with the help from everyone here I now know that I have sanchezi. Hey where the heck is Frank?


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

welcome.

Defo a serra but wich one......?? i dunno too small give him a couple of motnhs.


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

looks like sanchezi more than rhombus


----------

